# Charley



## Johann (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, I have a 12 week old cockapoo which has been with me for 4 weeks. I have noticed that he is always scratching himself so when he had his 12 week jabs I asked the vet to have a look at him as he has a red patch on his back just above his tail. It turns out that he has mites that are causing him to scratch and the vet advised me to give him another dose of Frontline. Should the Frontline work straight away or does it take time to wrok as there has been no change in his scratching? As we haven't been able to take him out due to his age and he hasn't been in contact with any other dogs could he have had the mites when we collected him from the breeders? I've read on the internet that they can be fatal so am getting a little worried.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey sorry dont know much about mites and front line. normaly the vet gives you a treatment for it. as for where he got it, he is mostlikly to have had it when he left the litter. might be a good idea to call the breeder and let her know so she can contact the rest of the litter or make sure mum is ok. i would probably give the vet a call and ask how long it should be before you see a difference.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Frontline is a good treatment - one of the better ones. I would imagine it won't take any more than a day or two to kill the mites, but might take longer for the red area to clear up. I don't really know a lot about mites either, except ear mites, which clear up in a couple of days after treatment. Poor wee Charley - hope he is fine soon.


----------

